# Identify Type of Wood



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like oak to me.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Daniel Holzman said:


> Looks like oak to me.


ditto

sorry but I can't get any more specific than that (red, white, pin, etc.)


----------



## Acre (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks. Makes you wonder what the circumstances were that caused someone to begin painting it during the past 80 years. I know the history of the house for the past 40 and it was already painted.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, to me, oak is not that big of a deal. It is hard which makes it good for building many things but I do not care for the grain pattern. As such, I would not be too upset about painting it.

Sometimes people just get tired of exposed wood grain or there might have been some damage to parts of the frame and rather than repair with oak, they used some cheaper method and painted so as to hide it.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

It's too close grained for oak. More likely yellow pine with a now yellowed varnish on it.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

It is red oak. They paint it because the wanted a color to work with the room, not the common ugly yellow tone of oak. But oak is used because it is a readily available hardwood in USA and is a better quality wood than pine or softer woods.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*wood*

I happen to like oak, particularly in older homes where the baseboards are tall and thick. If you don't care for the natural color you could always stain it darker. I wouldn't paint over it however. It's nice wood.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Bob Mariani said:


> It is red oak. They paint it because the wanted a color to work with the room, not the common ugly yellow tone of oak. But oak is used because it is a readily available hardwood in USA and is a better quality wood than pine or softer woods.


 
I agree


Maintenance 6 quotes

"It's too close grained for oak. More likely yellow pine with a now yellowed varnish on it." :huh:

This statement is just plain backwords.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yes a tighter grain yields a harder wood.... like oak maple or cherry.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hardwood species are divided into two distinct categories--open grain (large and widely-dispersed pores) and close grain (small and compactly distributed pores). Examples of open grain wood species include walnut, oak, ash and elm, while close grain species include cherry, mahogany, maple and poplar. Grain structure has nothing to do with strength or hardness.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

Acre said:


> Can someone tell me what kind of wood this is? It's the interior trim around my windows in a house built in 1930. Thanks...













Looks like the trim in my deluxe 1928 vintage money pit old house. :laughing: My trim is oak. I know because I have had most of it off at one time or another. LOL!!


----------



## dogshooter (Jan 27, 2009)

Definately oak.

One of my pet peeves as well.....painted woodwork!


----------

